# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย อุปกรณ์กู้ภัย กู้ชีพ >  ขายรถพยาบาลพร้อมวิ่ง

## AMBULANCE FOR SALE

*TOYOTA HIACE 3.0 GL 2000
รถเดิมก่อนตกแต่งนะครับ เผื่อใครจะเข้าไฟแนนซ์ จะได้ดำเนินการได้แล้วตกแต่งภายหลัง หรือจะให้ตกแต่งเลยก็ไม่มีปัญหาครับ อุปกรณ์พร้อมใส่ทันที ชุดไฟเป็น led นะคับ ราคารถเปล่า 185,000.- พร้อมตกแต่งพยาบาล 230,000.- เลือกได้ตามใจชอบคับ 081 55 34567 พี่นีล หรือติดตามได้ที่เพจ https://www.facebook.com/groups/AMBULANCEFORSALE/*

----------

